# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  thread bug

## MistiServices

Screenshot by Lightshot - says red colour >>> Screenshot by Lightshot

----------


## D3Boost

It used to be red in the old design but was changed to orange due to the new dark theme design. It would also get confused with the red premium thread upgrade.

----------

